# Sure cycle



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just wondering if its time to upgrade the sbe2 or not. had some troubles this last fall when it got cold out and it got a lil ice on it. just doesnt have the closing of the chamber as the ten guage does that eats my fingers.who has used them and any problems


----------

